# Painting GTO insert



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi guys just looking for some opinions.

I have an 04 torrid red with the upgraded 05-06 bumper and the exhaust out both sides. I am thinking about painting the GTO "insert" black and putting the red GTO decals in.

I would also tint the tail lights out and maybe swap the spoiler for a black one. I have a friend with a black GTO and he took his spoiler off hence the swap. No need to paint it.

I also have all my windows blacked out. maybe top it off with putting in the splitter being sold on the forum.

If anyone has pics of their "insert" black and the car a different color that would be great.

Any thoughts?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, vandersgoat,

I bought some 3M black reflective sheets off eBay and cut out
the G-T-O inserts. They reflect a light goldish silver.
I also made smaller G-T-O for the rear of the rocker panel and smaller
L-S-2 for under the front fender emblem. They look great on my
Cyclone Gray 05.

Larry


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

sounds pretty good do you have any pics?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry, don't have any, now.
Will try to get some this weekend.

Larry


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

vandersgoat said:


> Hi guys just looking for some opinions.
> 
> I have an 04 torrid red with the upgraded 05-06 bumper and the exhaust out both sides. I am thinking about painting the GTO "insert" black and putting the red GTO decals in.
> 
> ...


I purchased inserts for the rear from SS Inserts out of Phoenix AZ. They are on the web. Cost about $80, but they are thick, molded to the contour and stainless steel. Took a little hammering to get the bend 100% correct, not too much trouble. Here are some Pics. Hope this helps...:seeya:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

_I have an 04 torrid red with the upgraded 05-06 bumper and the exhaust out both sides. I am thinking about painting the GTO "insert" black and putting the red GTO decals in._

I'd do these options first:

1. Paint the insert black as you say, but put silver GTO decals in to match the color of the other emblems. You could paint the front grille inserts, too.

2. Paint the insert Torrid Red, leaving the honeycomb area grey. Use silver GTO letters.

_I would also tint the tail lights out and maybe swap the spoiler for a black one. I have a friend with a black GTO and he took his spoiler off hence the swap. No need to paint it._

Tailights. Get either some red 04 tails or, even better, get some tails from a Holden Commodore VX SS. They look great and are really easy to put in.

Spoiler. Do not, repeat, DO NOT put a different color spoiler on your car. I know you're trying to do a black and red thing -- but that would look like some kind of crappy unpainted ricer add on.

Overall, you want a solid, integrated look to your car. If you want to add more black to the body, get some stereo stripes on the hood and run them over the roof and onto the back deck. Just coloring different pieces black just doesn't right. It looks tacky.

_I also have all my windows blacked out. maybe top it off with putting in the splitter being sold on the forum._

Not a bad idea.


----------



## kircher21 (Aug 22, 2006)

I would paint the insert red, black out the "GTO", and remove the spoiler. Then the splitter would complete the package.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> I purchased inserts for the rear from SS Inserts out of Phoenix AZ. They are on the web. Cost about $80, but they are thick, molded to the contour and stainless steel. Took a little hammering to get the bend 100% correct, not too much trouble. Here are some Pics. Hope this helps...:seeya:


+1 i have them 2 ,i love them,
they were really easy to put on.
definitely worth the 80$


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

06brazengto said:


> +1 i have them 2 ,i love them,
> they were really easy to put on.
> definitely worth the 80$


Love your GTO color, the inserts look great!!!:cheers


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the opinions.

I like the look of the stainless steel GTO letters but I think its a little pricey for just some letters but so is the splitter kircher21 

So I think this is what im gonna do. I will paint the insert torrid red (not the honeycomb) and put black decals for the G T O. I will swap the badges on the side for the red and black checkered badges(ive seen them on the internet somewhere). Then take the spoiler off and tint the tails.

what do you guys think?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

vandersgoat said:


> Thanks for the opinions.
> 
> I like the look of the stainless steel GTO letters but I think its a little pricey for just some letters but so is the splitter kircher21
> 
> ...


Post some pics. when you done...:seeya:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I purchased reflective red decals from pfyc.com for the rear bumper.(great color match and quality). Take your time with the "O", it is tricky. What a difference it made. Also from marylandspeed.com the front grill and engine cover decals which you can purchase in any color look awesome. I have a torrid red and put the strut tower bar decals on, engine cover"GTO" decals, and front grill emblem decals on. The front grill and rear bumper are reflective at night. Highly recommended buy.


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Here ya go!
Rattle can work $10 buks!
Prolly get it professionally done when I run out of other things to spend 150 on. lol
Mike


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Your GTO looks awesome- in the top 10% I've seen. I am really getting use to liking the lines of the rear haunches without the spoiler. 
Sorry if I missed what was said because i was involved with the beauty of the car, but are the letters painted in?


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Thankyou!*



raspantienator said:


> Your GTO looks awesome- in the top 10% I've seen. I am really getting use to liking the lines of the rear haunches without the spoiler.
> Sorry if I missed what was said because i was involved with the beauty of the car, but are the letters painted in?


Yeah I painted the rear insert semi-gloss blk and had some yellow engine paint left over from doing the FRC's so I got out the blue tape and did the letters too.
Not too bad for less than $15.
Thanks for the compliment, and to me the car looks so much better without the boomerang. No spoiler or a really small one look best on these cars.
Mike


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh! I did not notice the flat black but that explains why the GTO lettering jumps out at you. 
I've kept this page minimized, occassionally glancing at your car all day. I hope I'm brave enough to attempt this in the Spring. This appearance modification jumped to the number one job spot.

The yellow GTO lettering on the front grill also looks awesome.
Again...very very cool. :agree


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

The front letters I got from GrafxWerks.Com - Custom Automotive Products reflective yellow on gloss black painted stock grilles.
Mike


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Excellent site. I ordered the front grill GTO overlay and the engine cover overlay. I am holding off on the rear bumper because I like the way your stands out so I am thinking of painting it flat black and with torrid red paint.

I saved that site to my favorites.
:cheers


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

No problem anything I can do to help.
I learned ALOT from these kinds of websites.
Happy to pass along some info.
Mike


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

A fellow club member installed chrome GTO inserts on his Black GTO. They look really sharp and accents the black very nicely.. He did a great job installing them.

I posted pics of this before but for the new fellas on here who have not seen it I will share the pic again. Instead of opting for the decals or the fully painted area I went with a hand painted outline in Gloss black.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

The black outline painted portion of the GTO looks real clean and very classy on the gray body. Mine is the original clading piece however and would not look as nice..... I think. I do like yours though. I also the the reflective GTO piece which looks great as well.
I have not ordered the red GTO inlay for it because I liked the bolder look of the painted GTO on the Yellow Jacket GTO. With those rapped 5 inch exhaust tips, the statement is bold enough to lose the spoiler and yet look cleaner. At least, that's what I am thinking today.
Thanks for sharing those pics.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## blackbonnie (Jul 6, 2008)

vandersgoat said:


> Hi guys just looking for some opinions.
> 
> *I have an 04 torrid red with the upgraded 05-06 bumper and the exhaust out both sides.* I am thinking about painting the GTO "insert" black and putting the red GTO decals in.
> 
> ...


hey, sorry again to bring up an old thread, but its better to search and bring up then to ask questions again. 

in here you state that you have an 04 with upgraded 05-06 rear bumper, im just wondering if this is a direct swap without any modifications. i mean obviouly i would have to mod the exhaust to come out both sides, but as far as bumper fitment and mounting is it all direct? thanks for your guys help


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Those Chrome inserts look neat, I just got the reflective silver for $35. I ordered it from Marylandspeed.com Couldnt be happier with them.































Here is a picture we took in the complete dark with flash on, this is all that comes out... its stop-sign material.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree with $80 is alot for just 3 letters, and I never cared for the Big GTO in the back so I changed mine to the Monaro insert. Yes I spent more money on the insert but I feel that it looks much cleaner looking now.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Just My opinion here but......

You guys that strip the GTO of its identity:

Is it because you are ashamed of the it being a GTO?
Is it because you want a Monaro but settled for a GTO cause you cannot get one in the states? 
I see pictures of cars partially stripped of the GTO identity for a Monaro identity but it stops short. Why leave Pontiac markings on the car if you don't want any resemblance to it being a Pontiac? 

I see pictures of a hybrid car. Monaro stickers and badges along with Pontiac and GTO badging at the same time. 

I see classic Lemans, and Tempests cloned out to GTO's. I have never seen a GTO cloned into a Lemans or a Temepst. 

Personally.... if I didn't want a GTO I wouldn't have bought one. 

While the bumpers etc are different between the 2 cars and guys want the look of the Manaro and go through the expense to do this, why not change the Left hand drive to the Right hand drive as well to complete the transformation?

I see these GTOs stripped of it's identity... and while I respect everyone's quest to make a car their own to suit their taste well for me it makes no sense to buy a car with the name of a LEGEND and transform it to a lesser namesake. :confused


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I could care less if anyone knows what im driving. i bought the car because i like it not to impress. i pulled all the badges off my gto, grand national, and redline. i like the look. to me it looks cleaner, low key, classy, and unsuspecting.
i also yanked the spoilers on them to. except the gn cause that ones tasteful.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The only visual mods I will be doing to my GTO will be painting the rear bumper insert Cyclone Grey, while at the same time having the hood chips and some scratches addressed, and a front license plate delete & hole fill. I'm keeping the spoiler.

I'm unsure about using a "GTO" decal for the insert. I'll have to see how it looks after its painted. The stainless thing looks kinda cool, but for me it would have to be a brushed, not mirror finish, to match the factory badges.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Just My opinion here but......
> 
> You guys that strip the GTO of its identity:
> 
> ...


Bah! Humbug!

I :agree If I didn't want a GTO I would've bought another car.
I've had these argument before and actually had my account disabled at ls1gto 
for making a comment over someone's Monaro conversion. Some wanna-be detail dude.
I changed my bumper insert because I just didn't care for the Huge GTO in it.
If it would have been a lil' more modest I wouldn't have mind.
I like the Badges though.









And my GOAT emblem...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The GTO wording in the insert does look good when painted, but when you paint the whole insert it just looks bad.

On a side note, I do want the Monaro rear insert because it looks like it has the tow hitch cut out in it that we dont' have.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> On a side note, I do want the Monaro rear insert because it looks like it has the tow hitch cut out in it that we dont' have.


Yes it does have the cut out for a hitch.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Just My opinion here but......
> 
> You guys that strip the GTO of its identity:
> 
> ...


And nobody has tried to do anything original with a "conversion" - like making an Olds 442...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> And nobody has tried to do anything original with a "conversion" - like making an Olds 442...


I'd bet if Chrysler held that name plate they'd be making one. Well, before they sold their soul to his majesty King Fed.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

They own SuperBird and Road Runner, but they don't run those.

:lol: The big three have gotten real good at telling the US auto market consumers what they want.


----------



## GOAT13 (Jan 2, 2010)

Have it painted black and have the GTO painted Red. 

I also have an 04 TR and just did a lot of paint work to the back of mine and im loving the new look. i didnt have the bumper put on yet but i have it all painted and it looks amazing and will probably do the bumper tonight ot tomorrow. ill past pics of the back of the car, let me know what you think and ill see if i have any pics of my painted insert



















Ill post when on the car as well to show you what it looks like, it should look sick im doing 4 1/2 inch tips so it should look pretty nasty!


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

I like the back blackout looks nice!

Insert I'll leave the comments to myself...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Seen that on JY's before. It looks really good.


----------

